# Hackintosh sur Portable



## tibow123 (27 Avril 2013)

Bonjour 

J'ai entendu parler du Hackintosh sur pc Windows 8, je pose une question aujourd'hui pour savoir si la config de mon ordinateur portable est suffisante pour faire cela 

Samsung np350v5c-s06fr
Intel core i3 2.40 Ghz 
6 Go de RAM
Windows 8 64bits
Processeur x64

Jespère que des personne pourront méclairer  

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2013)

je déplace dans la section dédiée.


----------



## edd72 (27 Avril 2013)

Suffisante... oui.

Maintenant faut voir niveau driver pour chacun de tes périphériques internes.


----------

